# I buy MAC more to look at the colors than to actually use.



## fishingbaby (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, it's true....I can't resist how pretty pigment jars or shadows look all lined up in a rainbow of colors.  I have many e/s that have never been opened, much less used.  But, I have been a faithful MAC user for about 1 year now and rue the day I discovered MAC....my finances will never be the same!


----------



## user2 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi fishingbaby and welcome to Specktra!

Have fun here, I'm sure you'll find some more interesting colors!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## frank (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome  i completly understand what u are saying :'( but eventho i might be broke as soon as i look @ the colors they briten up my life... 
life savor


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Fishingbaby!! I agree, my finances never will be the same, and sometimes I dont even touch certain m/u cause its so pretty!! 
I hope you enjoy the forums!!


----------



## macchicaboom (Jul 20, 2005)

I totally understand what you're saying!


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 20, 2005)

I know what you mean, sometimes some MAC stuff looks so pretty you just gotta buy it 'cuz of that. It's true what they say... the eyes are hungrier than the stomach  Okay, well maybe when it comes to MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MAC Melly (Jul 27, 2005)

haha.. Yes, I do agree with what you wrote.  I have makeup that hasn't been touched...just sitting pretty in their box.  My husband calls it "my collection" and if I ever talk about returning something.. he says, "oh..but I thought you were growing your collection?"  LoL....   I don't know if he's mocking me or really feeding my habit.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Sanne (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi fishing baby!!!

I had the same problem, and now I'm busy with using it all, that's a challenge I started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



feel free to join> http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewto...?p=70491#70491


----------



## mia_forcier (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi, I know what you mean!  I love my eyeshadows when they are brand new!!   My Colour Theory e/s still have their numbers on them!!!


----------



## gaishell (May 23, 2010)

welcome!! I also bought some colors which look amazing, but I never use them..because I like to use neutral colors..totally understand U.


----------



## Singmeanything (May 23, 2010)

Welcome! I know what you mean, I buy all these pretty blues/green colors and don't touch them!


----------



## libra276 (May 23, 2010)

I think I need to start looking at people's looks of the day to get a better idea on how to use my massive stash.  I have tons of shadows in pallettes that I haven't touched.


----------



## phatkat (May 24, 2010)

hello fishingbaby.. i am the same way.. buying colors that i wouldnt know what to do with because its soo pretty haha.. i hate how MAC has sooo many pretty colors.. aargh


----------



## CandeeNova (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fishingbaby* 

 
_Yes, it's true....I can't resist how pretty pigment jars or shadows look all lined up in a rainbow of colors.  I have many e/s that have never been opened, much less used.  But, I have been a faithful MAC user for about 1 year now and rue the day I discovered MAC....my finances will never be the same!_

 
MAC is notorious for making people do that!!! They just have so many colors and everything is so well displayed!! I know that NARS is also a great brand with very pigmented colors, but i think that MAC is much for accessible which makes us buy so much that it's impossible to wear s we end up just looking at it! lol


----------



## Purple (May 28, 2010)

I have the same problem, but I enjoy just watching them!


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









... I know what you mean!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope to see you around the forums!!


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)

Haha, me too.  I'm also a sucker for cute packaging


----------

